# Mattel or Life Like News ?



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Does anyone know if there are plans to bring back the Mattel or Life Like slot car lines?

Chet


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

:lurk5:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Life Like is being rejuvenated, but I know no details.
Mattel/TYCO is in the toilet


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I saw the LL page somewhere, 
but it did show a car that looked like a cross of the turbo and G3


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just did a search for it, found this on their site

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1409719083/life-like-racing/description#prototype-slide-17525

ok
here the other on the site

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1409719083/life-like-racing/description#prototype-slide-17414


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

That info is now a year old. It looks like the plan was to sell a set that included cars with the "T" chassis until the new cars using a standard open frame motor were ready. I do recall reading about the Kickstarter effort, but I don't remember how that worked out. I guess that Terry Flynn would be the one to ask about that.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*realizations*

it may seem like I am beating a dead horse.
but only folks in my age range ( I am 62) and up have much interest in these little cars anymore.

manufacturers have recognized there is no longer a profit margin and have abandoned us.

guys like Terry who try to keep the hobby alive are not getting any younger either and complications from many things keep folks from doing what they want.
many times there is merely a delay, but sometimes there is total quit.

so, hoping to resurrect this or that, that no longer have a market appeal is not viable.

not everyone has the option to go to toy/slot car shows.
but those that do, see dwindling numbers.
there are no bargains and really, most anything desirable is not even available.

again, hate to be beating a dead horse, and yes, I am all for keeping our hobby viable as long as possible. but we are losing folks that are interested, so expecting stuff to improve is a tough row to hoe.

Merry Christmas anyway, Happy Holidays, Happy and Safe New Year.
:cheers2:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

We are doing the best we can to keep new products coming. Not as fast or often as we would like, but we are working on it.
Charlie

[email protected]




alpink said:


> it may seem like I am beating a dead horse.
> but only folks in my age range ( I am 62) and up have much interest in these little cars anymore.
> 
> manufacturers have recognized there is no longer a profit margin and have abandoned us.
> ...


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow...Had to put HO slot cars on the back burner for the past 4 years and amazed how much is gone. More hobby stores are gone or don't carry HO scale...1/32 seems available. Websites that I had used are no longer around...Much less activity on this board too. I would have thought that the DASH chassis would be available but even these seem elusive...At one time wasn't there a waiting list for these?

So, what is going on?...Everyone pack up their stuff and put it back into storage?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

KEW1964 said:


> Wow...Had to put HO slot cars on the back burner for the past 4 years and amazed how much is gone. More hobby stores are gone or don't carry HO scale...1/32 seems available. Websites that I had used are no longer around...Much less activity on this board too. I would have thought that the DASH chassis would be available but even these seem elusive...At one time wasn't there a waiting list for these?
> 
> So, what is going on?...Everyone pack up their stuff and put it back into storage?


Nope, still a bunch folks in the hobby. Unfortunately the numbers have dwindled, hobby shops have hit hard times in a lot of places, but AFX/Racemasters is still here producing new cars/sets. www.afxracing.com.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

As far as the Dash cars go I believe that Dan Cashmer assembles them himself. He does a batch of cars and puts them on his Facebook page. As far as I can tell they are all sold within minutes. If you are interested in Dash cars you have to check the Facebook site, there is a date there for the next available batch, you have to catch it at the right time.


----------



## Bri26 (Sep 1, 2015)

If Life Like does indeed comeback I feel they would need to make some changes to the product line.

1) Lower the Life Like track rail height. As it is now, feel it has too much down-force and some other brand HO slot cars bottom out on the rails.

2) Change the track color to gray which would help to distinguish the new track and is also something different than the black track that has been produced for years.

3) Release 2 different radius 30 degree curves for better 4 lane options. It could be 9" & 12" or 12" and 15" curves. The 30 degree curves might bring in more interest to the Life Like track system since some may find 45 degree curves that are available from the other brands somewhat limiting. A bare bones track system should at least support a 4 lane track even if it is just one radius option for the 4 lanes.

4) Kill the T chassis and either bring back the M chassis or release the new LL kick starter chassis.

5) Bring out something other than NASCAR. I think the modern Trans Am cars would be a big hit with Chevy, Ford and Dodge. The modern muscle cars are popular both with newer and older generations so these cars would appeal to a large customer base.

5) Bring back the plug in transformer and hand controller terminal track rather than the pre-wired terminal track with the short controller wires.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I agree with Alpink. The same thing is happening in the antique car hobby. I'm one of the younger folks in the Model T Club (49), most of whom are my mom's age or older. Younger guys want the muscle cars and not something that goes slow. Model kits are fairing the same fate, as a younger generation does not want to spend the time or energy to build something. Then again, it was dying when I was a kid in the 1980s. As far as slot cars go, kids would rather race via a digital display than something physical. It is a sign of the times.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Maybe the new eRacing series will start to bring back some interest. :lurk5:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Maybe the new eRacing series will start to bring back some interest. :lurk5:


That's "Ironic", 
"Formula-E".. Electric 1:1's to; Any-scale electric slot cars !!!

don't get Me Wrong, I Approve of it & waiting to start a "Formula or GT-E"
Collection !!:thumbsup:

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I am really surprised non of the diecast companies have jumped on the bandwagon, yet. This will be their 4th season coming up and they are having to still use two cars to complete a race, but next year it will be a one car per race format. Except for the sound the racing is still the same. And they are maintaining a close relationship to iRacing as well.

Did I mention they run on slotless tracks :cheers2:

Formula E


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

KEW1964 said:


> Wow...Had to put HO slot cars on the back burner for the past 4 years and amazed how much is gone. More hobby stores are gone or don't carry HO scale...1/32 seems available. Websites that I had used are no longer around...Much less activity on this board too. I would have thought that the DASH chassis would be available but even these seem elusive...At one time wasn't there a waiting list for these?
> 
> So, what is going on?...Everyone pack up their stuff and put it back into storage?


I was feeling the same way last year... hadn't been doing anything with the hobby and when I got back on the websites, they all seemed to be dead or dying. But I saw that the Bob Beers Superbowl show was still happening, so I went to check it out... holy smokes, it was bigger than I remember ever seeing it. I even asked at the show, "what happened to all the websites?" The resounding answer was "Facebook groups!"

Shame I can't make it to the LI show this year...

--rick


----------

